# Hindu Deity Statuettes at Dubai Customs



## FountainGuy (Jan 23, 2011)

Hi Folks,

Do any of you know if bringing Hindu Deity statuettes in my luggage would be an issue at Dubai customs? Is there any difference whether I bring this in my checked in or carry on bags?

I am not sure how tolerant or intolerant Dubai is about religious freedom. I've heard there is a Shiv Temple in Dubai as well, so I suspect it can't be that bad.

Any other advice / insight / experiences anyone can share about expression of their own respective religions (other than Islam of course)?

Thanks,
FG


----------



## expatkid (Mar 19, 2011)

FountainGuy said:


> Hi Folks,
> 
> Do any of you know if bringing Hindu Deity statuettes in my luggage would be an issue at Dubai customs? Is there any difference whether I bring this in my checked in or carry on bags?
> 
> ...


My Flat-mate just got a couple of deity statues from India. he had no such problems. Yeah but if u get something related to VOODOO and Black magic, u might have problems. So just take care that the statues don`t resemble those used for black magic and stuff..Just get them clean..!!!


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

Should not be a problem in general. I have even bought a couple of small statues in Dubai


----------



## Woman (Nov 12, 2008)

Practising your own religion moderately has never been an issue in Dubai. 

There are 2 temples of Shiva and Krishna located in Bur Dubai. Every year Ganesh Chathurti is also celebrated with a proper Visarjan after 5 days. 

You can bring in deity statuettes, Ive not heard of any problems with Dubai customs so far. Good luck !


----------



## FountainGuy (Jan 23, 2011)

Woman said:


> There are 2 temples of Shiva and Krishna located in Bur Dubai.


Thanks! Where exactly is the Krishna temple? Or are you saying there is a Shiva and a Krishna temple in the same complex? The only information I've found is the following: Hindu Temple, Dubai - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## ash_ak (Jan 22, 2011)

expatkid said:


> Yeah but if u get something related to VOODOO and Black magic, u might have problems. So just take care that the statues don`t resemble those used for black magic and stuff..Just get them clean..!!!


so how do "black magic" & "voodoo" statues look like? are they dirty or something...


----------



## FountainGuy (Jan 23, 2011)

ash_ak said:


> so how do "black magic" & "voodoo" statues look like? are they dirty or something...


LOL! I laughed at that myself!


----------



## expatkid (Mar 19, 2011)

ash_ak said:


> so how do "black magic" & "voodoo" statues look like? are they dirty or something...


I don`t have a clear picture of that cause i am not into it..lol.. But read a article on gulf news long time back about the airport authorities detaining someone cause he had in his possession some statues used for black magic.!!


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

FountainGuy said:


> Thanks! Where exactly is the Krishna temple? Or are you saying there is a Shiva and a Krishna temple in the same complex? The only information I've found is the following: Hindu Temple, Dubai - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


AFAIK, it is in the same building. There is just one temple here - that's it. In a narrow alley. And it is nothing but a 3 storey house converted to a temple with a gurudwara on the top floor. I have been unable/unwilling to go there on important occasions because of the HUGE crowds and the narrow walkways and stairs


----------

